# New Archery Shop in Woodstock



## vol man (Oct 15, 2010)

There is a new game in town, finally.

NonTypical Archery is a great alternative to the limited choices we have had to date.  The owner's name is Randy and he is a wealth of knowledge about anything archery.  He has a small shop out around Hwy 140.  This guy is customer service personified.  It is like having a buddy that is an expert work on your stuff.  No attitude, No frills, just a great guy to work with that knows his stuff.

Randy is also spear heading a new 3D shoot for the Woodstock area that is scheduled to start in the spring.

Give this guy your support and business guys ~ we need to keep him around!  He is a GON member too.

NonTypical Archery
Randy Cooper
678.361.4106

1crazybowhunter@bellsouth.net


----------



## mwood1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

address?


----------



## Bradley_G (Oct 25, 2010)

cross street?


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 25, 2010)

id like to know the address


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 26, 2010)

Good to see one in the area!


----------



## hvickers2 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hes legit and supernice guy. He does it out of his basement with no store front hes got tons of stuff he can get for yall tho. Very knowledgeable and easy to deal with hes tuning my dz32 now before I head to illinois!  I know hes a limbsaver dealer but dont know what other bows he can get I didnt ask.


----------



## buckfever24 (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to share an extraordinary experience I had while visiting a new archery Pro Shop in Woodstock called "NONTYPICAL ARCHERY". I am a female shooter and have been involved in archery for about 6 years. I shoot a Diamond bow and was having several issues with it just not fitting me right, peep rotating, the back was soft and other little things that all together had me frustrated. I found Nontypical on the GON Forum where people were really giving Mr. Cooper high remarks. I live in Alpharetta and although it was a bit of a trip to see him, it wasn't that bad. First, I called Mr. Cooper and told him that I didn't get off until 5:00 pm and that with traffic I probably wouldn't be able to get to his shop until about 6 pm. He told me that even though his shop closes at 5pm he would wait on me. I don't know of anyone else who would wait for an hour after closing time to see a customer these days. The shop was easy to find. I was met with a stong built, stocky man with gray hair and a huge smile. After our hellos I told him about the problems I was having with the bow as he loooked at it. The shop at Nontypical is just that, a bow tuning and repair shop. It is equipped with everything and more you would expect to see in a high end Pro Shop to address any kind of problem a bow can have. He even has a complete, custom arrow cutting and fletching section. Because Randy doesn't carry any inventory he has the best prices anywhere but he can get a consumer ANYTHING they could want through the network of distributers and dealerships he has established with a host of major manufacturers. Mr. Cooper immediatley began to show me things about my bow that I didn't know even though I'd been shooting it for over a year. The first thing that he found was a missing E-clip that keeps the axle from coming out of the limb. He showed me that because the clip was gone, the limb tip and cam had begun to seperate and the cam was actually moving back and forth on the axle. No wonder I couldn't hit anything twice! After replacing the clip he hooked the bow up to a hook in the ceiling of the shop, pulled it down and checked the timing which was off as much as 1/4 in. The cams were out of time with each other. He showed me the arrow sitting on the rest pointing down at an angle and said the nocking point was in the wrong location or the limbs were out of even tiller. Long story short, I stood there with my mouth wide open as this man went into what could only be described as automatic trouble shooting mode. I  was blown away at the things he was able to see with trained eyes that I would have never seen or found. Some of the problems like the missing clip would have caused me to get hurt if the axle had worked out and come apart. Mr.Cooper or " COOP" as he likes to be called took a true and genuine interest in my bow, the problems it had and in trying to help me. To me, this was such a breath of fresh air. Mr. Cooper gave me all the time I needed, answered my questions with intelligence and was polite. He showed me the little things that make all the difference when you are shooting. He helped adjust my release where it fits me now better than ever. I left my bow with him and I'm sure when I get it back it will be better than new. With the improvements in my form that he showed me how to make as well as setting my bow up to pull more smoothly and have a firmer back wall, it is going to be like starting all over again but doing it right and having fun at it as well. I don't know about you but I've found myself a new archery Proshop to go to and a person who knows how to treat his clients. Randy said simply " He lives life by the Golden Rule". " He treats everyone the same way he would hope to be treated in return." Speaking of return, I'll be returning there from now on whether it's to get my bow tweaked or for hunting or for getting the sight leveled for a 3-D shoot. Mr. Cooper has my loyalty and business. I learned a lot with Nontypical Archery and if you want the same one on one experience with someone who really cares about you and your equipment and knows what they are talking about, call Randy. Nontypical Archery 678-361-4106. He's located in Woodstock near Hwy. 140 and Earney Rd. The address is 205 Chrokee Springs Way Woodstock, Ga. 30188. He's pretty busy but, I'm sure he can get your bow straightened out before the season starts. One more thing as if this weren't already enough, he is delivering my bow back to me, AT WORK, so I won't have to fight the traffic in the evening and he is doing it FOR FREE! Do what I did and give him a call. All things considered, the experience I had was truely "NONTYPICAL." I think that is what the name really means.


----------



## bowhntr (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to hunt with Randy years ago down in Meriwether Cnty.  The very first time I met him he asked me to go and check out the property with him and from that time on I consider Randy one of the best guys I know.  I helped him deliver some treestands he built for T-Bone back then so I knew he was hardcore deer hunting fanatic . So if you need some equipment worked on I would say Randy is the one you need to see plus lets help out the local guys and quit spending your money at the large retail stores where they dont even know how to set up your equipment.


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats great to hear, I saw his truck in the Wally World parking lot about  month ago and took a picture of his truck with his email address on the camper shell. Good karma, I guess. Also great to hear good things about him. Will give him a call when the AXE has a problem.


----------



## jimehrensperger (Apr 11, 2012)

I have to agree with all of the positive comments about Randy and his set up. I bought my x-force dream season from a bow shop in Illinois during my 2 short years living there. Though I had a great experience with the shop in Illinois, Randy blew the door's wide open with his knowledge. I can't wait to pick it up this friday and if all goes well I will be putting it to use on an Ol' Tom Saturday or Sunday. I will be sending all of my buddies to him.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jun 24, 2012)

Give Coop and Nontypical Archery a shot. 

I can't imagine why anyone would want to take their bow anywhere else.
I took my Switchback XT to him and was blown away by his personal, professional, and knowledgeable service. I’ve always been one who added their own bow accessories and did my own tuning. 
Never again.. 
He knows all the tricks of the trade and has all the tools it takes to make your bow shoot the way you want it to.

My XT is totally dialed in. Noticeably better and to a level I could never achieve. He gives you a complete breakdown of all your bow specs too. There are many things that I thought were true about my bow that I now see are clearly different because of his very detailed spec sheet. 
My bow has basically been taken down and gone over with a fine tooth comb. Everything was measured and weighed. All of this is going to point me in the direction of getting more out of it, much more bow speed, and enjoying shooting more. 
Coop truly is a book of archery information. He knows what to do and how to explain it so you can apply it to your archery goals.

Best of all he’s a big buck bow hunter... I recognized it immediately and that’s something lots of us relate to.

What ever you think your bow needs I feel he would recognize and fix the issues the correct way. He even sent my QAD HD back to the Quality Archery Designs factory because it wasn’t working perfectly. I now have a brand new 2012 QAD HD Ultra Rest free of charge. The turn around time can not get any faster. My experience with Nontypical Archery could not have been any better.

If you take your bow to his shop You’ll be taking your bow game to the next level and come away with a solid friend as well.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait to try this shop out! I have an interview in kennesaw Tuesday, I may have to swing in if he's open around the time I finish! I could stand to have my compound tuned by someone with experience! I am supreme novice as far as compound goes - just got my first one ever this year - and it's obviously a lot more to
Tweak and tinker then a recurve! 

Cheers and luck! 
        Rob


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 26, 2012)

*He knows bows!*

I had purchased a new 2005 Switchback when they first came out. I had only gone to a local Smyrna sporting goods store to LOOK and SHOOT one, and then was amazed at the bow and purchased it.
THEN, I said "what should I put on the bow as far as sight, rest, release, stabilizer, etc. etc.?" and the salesman just started dumping several of everything he had out on the counter. I knew that, being out of archery for 15 years, that I did not know what to select and buy and the 'salesman' didn't either. He just figured I would pick out each. I had not researched any of the necessary accessories and as you guys know the accessories can add up to the same price as the bow is almost! I said that I would just buy the bare bow for now. Now IF the 'salesman' had just said "this is probably the most popular dropaway rest...." and presented HIS preferance of accessories I probably would have PURCHASED his selection if I sensed he "knew what he was talking about".

That night I called Coop who I had just met, remembering he was 'into' archery. He said to come on over and he would get me set. 
I am pretty much a perfectionist with my equipment. I have rebarrelled hunting rifles with my metal lathes, do my own mechanical work on boat/car, etc..so I was prepared to 'not' just do what Coop would probably recommend. {perfectionism can be a flaw!}.

However, after going to Coop's shop and seeing HIS "perfectionism" when it comes to archery, I KNEW I would be trusting this guy! I was glad to hear him recommend an arrow rest, sight, and the whys and why not's when it came to different releases!
Coop set me up and I was a very happy camper...archer I should say! He EXPLAINS everything he does for me and somehow I knew I could trust his logic and choices for equipment he recommended. 
I also found a good friend who LOVES TO DEER HUNT!
Don't go to Coop's if you are "in a hurry", because you are going to want to spend a bit of time to learn and enjoy what he can offer. 
He helped me get set up quickly with my new Switchback back in October of 2005, unlike the 'salesman' or I should say 'counter attendant' at the store I was at.


----------



## RMelton (Jun 29, 2012)

I just talked to Randy on the phone and he sounds like a great guy. I will be dropping my bow with him on Monday and looking forward to getting it tuned up right. I will follow up with a review after I get it back.


----------



## Windancer (Jul 18, 2012)

My Son and I spent time with Randy this past saturday.I have not come across a more helpful Archery Tech.We visited to have My Son,s bow tuned,We wound up staying 3 hours.Randy personalized this bow for My son,draw length,peep sight location,cam syncronization,draw weight.Randy even checked His arrows.The entire time Randy was working He must have answered a 1000 questions from My 13 year old Eagle Scout.Randy checked His form,but his Paw-Paw had taught him well.We found Randy to be very knowledgeable,Patient and gracious.The time and money were well spent and We now have a new friend.Thanks to GON forum for pointing Us in the right direction,We very satisfied with the experience.


----------



## Strikerfighter (Jul 19, 2012)

I hope he will have time for me next week. I have known him for several years and he is a stand up guy for sure.


----------



## RMelton (Jul 19, 2012)

I just picked up my bow at lunch. Randy is a nice guy. I had new strings/cables and a new rest installed. We got my peep set and talked about the upcoming season. I can't wait to get her sighted in. He had a complete breakdown of the specs for my bow. Measurements, draw weight, arrow weight, speed ..... I will post some pics after i shoot (Hopefully this afternoon)


----------



## jmmysms (Jul 22, 2012)

Randy replaced my string and tuned my bow, it is shooting great. I found him thanks to this forum.
He is a class act. Complete and excellent info on my bow. You can't go wrong letting him work on your bow.


----------



## Jbg18471 (Jul 23, 2012)

Randy is a top notch guy.  Customer service at it's best. He took his time and made sure that everything was correct. This is the Bow Man in GA. I got my bow tuned,new rest,new peep sight,and new arrows. Man my bow is shooting like it's brand new. Thanks again for really taking the time to help me out.


----------



## RMelton (Jul 24, 2012)

Randy put new strings/cables and a new rest on my bow. He cleaned it up checked everything out and tuned it for me. Complete list of specs when I picked it up. Very nice guy and spent time with me working on my form and gave me a few tips. It is shooting better than it ever has. I am putting together some great groups and I'm looking forward to this coming season. Give him a chance.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Jan 6, 2016)

Met Randy today and wow he knows his stuff. Lots of great reviews for him all over the Internet including Archery Talk. He's installing a new sight and tuning for me. Can't wait to get it back and shoot. 

Thanks Coop


----------



## lildorris00 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hoyt66, do you have contact info for Randy?  Where is he?


----------



## Kdad (Jan 7, 2016)

[QUOTE=buckfever 
Nontypical Archery 678-361-4106. He's located in Woodstock near Hwy. 140 and Earney Rd. The address is 205 Chrokee Springs Way Woodstock, Ga. 30188.


----------



## Grey Man (Jan 8, 2016)

Kdad said:


> buckfever
> Nontypical Archery 678-361-4106. He's located in Woodstock near Hwy. 140 and Earney Rd. The address is 205 Chrokee Springs Way Woodstock said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kbuck1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Grey Man said:


> You sure that's right? That's close to me and google maps shows its in a house.



I think I read above his shop is at his house


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 8, 2016)

He works out of his basement/garage.


----------

